
California’s new DMV regulations may kill the state’s robocar lead - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/california-dmv-regulations-may-kill-the-states-robocar-lead/
======
hallieatrobohub
California's new state driving laws effectively make it illegal to operate a
vehicle without a licensed driver, making Google's plans for unmanned robocars
(at least for now) impossible to pursue in the state, and giving an advantage
to traditional car manufacturers, which are mostly pursuing co-pilot or auto-
pilot versions of autonomous driving technology. Will this push robocar
development to more autonomous-friendly states? Interesting article by robocar
expert Brad Templeton.

